# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Theater Promo Of ACID FACTORY - Take a look @ this year's most awaited thriller ...

## rima

*Hey there , this is the first look at the theatrical trailer of Acid Facotry , the movie releases this friday on 9th Oct , looking forward to it, an action after a really long time. 
Check it out.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdStfnAxjF4

----------

